# CleanDetail - Mini Cooper S John Cooper Works Enhancement Detail & Swissvax Wax



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Detailing & Ceramic Protection Specialist 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: Enhancement Detail Finished in Swissvax Shield
*

Here we have a nice example of a Mini JCW (2006). Vehicle was brought in to revive some gloss and depth from the paint, and remove the lines where the stripes were fitted to the vehicle.

First job was a rinse, citrus pre-wash & Snow foam using the Autobrite Snow Foam Lance and Testing AM details snow foam.










2 Bucket method wash using AM detail's mitt and Shampoo. Then brought inside for a clay bar and plush dry.



















Once dry its fully masked ready for machine polishing.









Here are what the surfaces look like,






















































Todays combo was Autobrite Enrich mixed with another compound on the Yellow 3M pad using the Flex.










The result is this,


















Next job after all the tape removal,









its Wolfs Body Wrap for the seal,









Which looks like this once removed,









Nice finish and with no humidity and the temp at 21oc the coating has the best atmosphere for durability and bonding.

Next up, Trim.


















And for extra depth its Swissvax Shield for LSP.









Wheels sealed with Swissvax Autobahn and windows with Repel.









Once more than happy with the result. These photos were taken:


























































































































































Thanks for reading our write up by CleanDetail! Many more in depth write ups to follow!
*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*




​


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work Nick!

I like those wheels a lot - really suit it!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Nice work Nick!
> 
> I like those wheels a lot - really suit it!


Thanks buddy. its Mini Night tonight :thumb:

I was 50/50 with the wheels. There similar to OZ Supaleggaras

ATB
Nick


----------



## Terryd367 (Mar 14, 2012)

Stunning job:thumb:

How long did you have to leave the body wrap before you could apply swissvax shield?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Terryd367 said:


> Stunning job:thumb:
> 
> How long did you have to leave the body wrap before you could apply swissvax shield?


It was left over night to cure then Shield was applied in the morning :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Great work Nick! 

That's some very much improved colour and gloss mate, it looks great! :thumb:

I NEED one of those car lifts too!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

great job! another stunning mini delivered this weekend


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Nick:thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job! Love your working space:thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Lovely job there Nick! :thumb:
Mini looks Mint!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Great colour combo, awesome looking car with a great finish!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks fantastic that Nick, restored a very deep rich wet look to the paintwork! Top job!


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

looks mint. nice job.

callum


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Lovely job, Nick!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work & photos.. your facility oozes top shelf professional btw!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind comments



dsms said:


> Great work & photos.. your facility oozes top shelf professional btw!


Thanks buddy, really means alot. Loads of hard work, Hours etc put into getting what i have today. But, its all worth while in the end.

ATB
Nick


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Lovley looking mini


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good, your "magic mysterious combo" had given a nice looking level of correction in the pics. Black is always a rewarding colour to work on too


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Lovely work Nick. :thumb:

For what it's worth, I think those wheels are great! All the better for being spotlessly clean though! 

Andy


----------



## MiniWorks (Jan 17, 2013)

Update on my car she's still clean! And still looks just as good as when i picked her up of cleandetail. Thanks to the aftercare tips! Wash with two bucket method and foam sponge, and seal with nattys paste wax!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks good buddy! The ValetPro Foam sponge is not bad at all. Still safer than a normal sponge anyway.

P.s. i see you have an addition! 

Hope your well,
ATB
Nick


----------



## MiniWorks (Jan 17, 2013)

Aye all well this end. Only been out in it twice since I picked her up. Got my new spoiler on , changed all my headliner to black. Got jcw suspension going on in a couple of weeks! How's the countryman, bet its coming in handy in this snow! Aha


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

nice Work ... :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work and stunning results. The car really suits them wheels.

I have just lent my AF Revive to a lad at work with a Mini Cooper S to try on his arches and showed him this. Hopefully he can get the same results as you. How long do you find the revive lasts for on the arches seen as they are large areas that will receive a lot of road grime?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Nice work Nick!
> 
> I like those wheels a lot - really suit it!


+1 for ultraleggera's great work and write up 2 match :thumb:


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Nice work Nick!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Ohhhh nice mini you have there. Got a soft spot for these :thumb:


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Another first class job!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

What tyre stuff do you use? They look slick

Great work


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work paint work has certainly got a whole heap of gloss and flake pop now.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice turnaround fella:thumb:

Only thing letting it down is the corroded wheel bolts!:wall:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Short1e said:


> What tyre stuff do you use? They look slick
> 
> Great work


That would be Megs endurance tyre gel :thumb:6


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

looks brilliant


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Top work! Can't beat a good mini


----------



## MiniWorks (Jan 17, 2013)

details said:


> +1 for ultraleggera's great work and write up 2 match :thumb:


Thanks, ultraleggera replicas unfortunately !


----------



## MiniWorks (Jan 17, 2013)

Summit Detailing said:


> Nice turnaround fella:thumb:
> 
> Only thing letting it down is the corroded wheel bolts!:wall:


Should I spray them or buy them? If buy where would you recommend?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

MiniWorks said:


> Should I spray them or buy them? If buy where would you recommend?


If you want me to sort them, thats no issue. They will be stripped then coated any colour you want.. :thumb:

ATB
Nick


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy job Nick, coupled with some impressive pics :thumb:


----------



## MiniWorks (Jan 17, 2013)

CleanDetail said:


> If you want me to sort them, thats no issue. They will be stripped then coated any colour you want.. :thumb:
> 
> ATB
> Nick


Very niceeeee...will pop in and see you to talk prices! when I get my interior back! currently no door cards, or gaiters  also I know you do decals, can you do me a mini logo for my garage wall?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

MiniWorks said:


> Very niceeeee...will pop in and see you to talk prices! when I get my interior back! currently no door cards, or gaiters  also I know you do decals, can you do me a mini logo for my garage wall?


No worries buddy, I can sort all of the above. Will have a chat next time you pop over.

ATB
Nick


----------



## MiniWorks (Jan 17, 2013)

Thread update  worked hard this week so ordered some new goodies from ultimate finish

PH Neutral Snow foam, vikan wheel brush, Poorboys wheel sealant & QD Detailer

So tried the snow foam, think i need a different lance as the one that came with mine doesnt seem to foam up enough, did a 30/70 mix. the wheel brush was really good as its alot thinnner than my old one so can fit inbetween callipes and rim. favourite of all though was the QD Detailer! adds a real nice wet look. car was treated with poorboys natty paste before sprayed on. pics below, some of my dads car too. 











































































Dads car got a quick go over! More pics of worst excuse for snow foam haha!


----------

